# GPU-Z ASIC quality readings changed!



## Falcon216 (May 29, 2014)

I searched through google using various different wordings and have found nothing to help nor anyone with this same thing happen.

When I first got my Powercolor R7-265, GPU-Z read the ASIC quality as 78.6%. Fairly good, I thought, from a budget manufacturer! But just now when I ran a 40 minute Furmark test I decided to check again, and GPU-Z reported an ASIC quality of 73%. Has anyone had this happen to them? The card still runs it's stock settings all the same, and I can overclock as well as underclock to the exact same limits. But the reading of the ASIC quality has changed! From GPU-Z's update documentation and posts I read that they read the BIOS values which, presumably, are set in stone upon being tested by the chip manufacturer. So how could it possibly go down, or up, or change at all? I haven't flashed a BIOS or modded the card in any way besides overclocking.

Not that it matters to this discussion, but my OC/UC stats are as follows:
Preferred OC profile: 1125 boost/1088 standard, 1.2Vcore, 1500memory, +11 power limit
Maximum overclock (verified by a 9 hour Furmark run while I was at work): 1215 boost/1188 standard, 1.225Vcore (might actually be too aggressive but I haven't run something like 1.21vcore for a few hours yet), 1550 memory, +20 power limit
Underclock: Can do 800Mhz @ 1.05Vcore with no artifacting or freezing during 6+ hour tests


----------



## R-T-B (May 30, 2014)

It has happened after several months of intense mining on my rigs, usually no more than a percentage point though.  I think it may be heat related.  It's not much to worry about I would imagine but basically indicates you were pushing your card a bit too hard.


----------



## Frick (May 30, 2014)

Falcon216 said:


> The card still runs it's stock settings all the same, and I can overclock as well as underclock to the exact same limits. But the reading of the ASIC quality has changed!



And there you have it. The ASIC reading is pretty useless to be honest. Overclocking is still hit and miss, as is everything else. It might be related to power consumption though, but the differences is not that big anyway.

Don't think about it too much, just watch the temps.


----------

